# Corrugated plastic/Coroplast



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Many people have mentioned Coroplast here before... can anyone please tell me where or what type of places they got theirs from? I've searched websites for local hardware stores, but have had no luck.

(I'm hoping to make a new tray for our rats' cage)


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

ooooh yes i would like to know too


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

This site gives info: http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm

And this link http://www.guineapigcages.com/where.htm will take you directly to a list of places people have found it in your area. There were surprisingly a lot of listings for my small town of 80K!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

cool beans also what kind of paint is safe for the powder coatings? where could I get it I have two cages that are galvanized steel and I want to powder coat them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A lot of people get theirs from Home Depot. There's large art stores, signage companies, etc.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

You can't powder-coat something by yourself. You need to take it to a place that refinished metals.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

sucky LoL


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I got mine from work XD I work at an art/education store 

But yeah, sign stores any art store that sells matts and foam core, etc.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah, powder-coating is like a baked-on enamel finish. the enamel initially comes in a powder form, so it's called powder-coating, but you need a big oven to superheat it, so you can't do it yourself. see if there's a glass-blower in your area, maybe? i know they use high temps to do their work...

coroplast seems useful in making a new litter box. i can never find the right size box that i want to use...


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Glass-blowers don't generally do that. Look for metal working businesses.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

mhmm, i suppose you're right. i just have an uncle who does that so i randomly thought maybe he would, but i guess if you're not family they probably won't do something random like enamel-bake your rat cage for you, lol.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah I'm going to make a litter box out of my scraps. I brought all the rest from work so have to wait till we can get more in if I don't have enough scraps.

The great thing is it's cheap and easy to cut. It's also easy to heat weld if you have a sodering iron like I do. Just keep the fumes away from the ratties! It's also easy to bend. I used my matte cutter to get really straight lines but you can just as easily use a metal ruler and x-acto knife/ carpenters knife. I just like the matte cutter better and I needed a chance to use it >_> I brought it for my birthday in January cause I always wanted one and we had a 50% off clearance sale so it was a $180 matte cutter I got for $50 because of my discount, it being on clearance and half off! Couldn't pass that up ^_~


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Ooh, if you want to heat weld you just apply heat to the area? Is your soldering iron a torch-type or the actual iron type with hot tip?

(I've got lots of torches + soldering irons, so knowing which one to use would be very helpful.)


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It's an iron with hot tip. Be sure there is some overlapping plastic cause if there isn't enough you will just burn holes through it or create gaps. I would think a torch would be too hot. I just weaved it back and forth and it creates a good weld. If it's not going to be covered, I would sand it down after.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

so instead of powder coating what kind of paint can i use to cover the metal that will be safe for the ratties?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> This site gives info: http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm
> 
> And this link http://www.guineapigcages.com/where.htm will take you directly to a list of places people have found it in your area. There were surprisingly a lot of listings for my small town of 80K!


Excellent! Thanks, 2manyrats! 



lilspaz68 said:


> A lot of people get theirs from Home Depot. There's large art stores, signage companies, etc.


I did look on the Home Depot website before I posted, but nothing came up in the search.

Thanks for the suggestions, though.


----------

